# Fill in the blank



## Lisamomofmany (Mar 26, 2008)

I wish I would have known _____________ when I first started raising pigeons.

I thought this could be educational for me.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

"..that I needed a bigger loft..."

"..how good they are at mutiplication.."


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

" that they are so addictive!"  

"how smart they really are."


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

About Pigeon Talk.

Margaret


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That they have babies so often.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

...like Margaret - known about Pigeon-Talk.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Ummm...D, all of the above?? 

Especially about Pigeon Talk. What a treasure this site was to find. 

I would also add....

"vaccinations and medications"
"correct mixture of seeds and grit"
"not to put doves and pigeons in together" (though there are exceptions)
"the size the wire on an aviary needs to be!!!"


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

How neighbors can really be
ND Cooper


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

All of the above really
And "that hawks can be trickier than you think"


----------



## Jojopotato (Mar 28, 2008)

attached one gets to them


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> "..that I needed a bigger loft..."





> About Pigeon Talk.





> "correct mixture of seeds and grit"


I didn't start by raising pigeons, I started with one rescue, one. I wish I would have known I would have more.

I actually only had one until I joined pigeon talk. LOL!


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

"That I would get addicted and soon want to race them"


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

I wish I would have known _____________ when I first started raising pigeons.


i needed a big loft with atleast 3 sections...

and all of the above except my neighbors seems to be okay with them for now since alot of our neighbors raises fighting cocks!!!


----------



## Jojopotato (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh and that I needed to know more about them...


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

ezemaxima said:


> since alot of our neighbors raises fighting cocks!!!


ISN'T THAT ILLEGAL AS WELL AS INHUMANE?????????????


.....I wish I knew how much they POOP!
Gotta get new floor padding already! Maybe put down some crates with newspaper under them. ???

Nice thread idea, LMOM!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> ISN'T THAT ILLEGAL AS WELL AS INHUMANE?????????????
> 
> 
> .....I wish I knew how much they POOP!
> ...


Tarps, Christin, it's all about the tarps.... They even make different colored ones so you can color coordinate. Or do like I do and when it's "out" time, lay down sheets/old rugs and then wash them a few times a week.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

" What I know now"  having said that, there is still so much i don't know and still so much bad information from years past that tend to cloud the way but since I'm not dead yet there is still hope! lol


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

maryjane said:


> Tarps, Christin, it's all about the tarps.... They even make different colored ones so you can color coordinate. Or do like I do and when it's "out" time, lay down sheets/old rugs and then wash them a few times a week.



ABSOLUTELY PERFECT, PERFECT, AND AGAIN PERFECT IDEA ABOUT THE TARPS, MJ!!! RUNNING OUT IN THE MORNING TO GET A FEW!
THANKS SO MUCH! THAT WILL WORK GREAT BECAUSE THE CO-HOP IS OCTAGON SHAPED I CAN CUT 2-3 AND LAY THEM OVER EACH OTHER, THAN JUST REMOVE EACH LAYER AND HOSE DOWN AFTER DISINFECTING WITH THE WHITE VINEGAR! AMEN!
BLESS YOU FOR ALL YOUR HELP PAST AND PRESENT!
YOU GO PIDGIE GIRL!


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

i dont know that i have an answer. i enjoy the learning as much as the birds.

and i am thankful evry day that i found all of you!



oh yeah and besides the white vinegar, 2 Tbs of apple cider vinegar per gallon of water a couple times a week in their waterers does the digestive track really good too


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

I wish I had known more about breeding/familiy lines.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi there! What about bedding material in the loft. I've seen pics of wood mulch, shavings, corn cobbs. or leave it bare and scrape it? building new loft. and thinking ahead. thanks.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> Hi there! What about bedding material in the loft. I've seen pics of wood mulch, shavings, corn cobbs. or leave it bare and scrape it? building new loft. and thinking ahead. thanks.


I leave it bare and scrape.


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> Hi there! What about bedding material in the loft. I've seen pics of wood mulch, shavings, corn cobbs. or leave it bare and scrape it? building new loft. and thinking ahead. thanks.


look at my loft pics i use frp )fiberglass rienforced plywood around` the edge easy to scrape. then expanded metal grate in the middle so the poop goes through.


----------

